# Worldmark VIP Program



## myip (Nov 8, 2006)

Dear Fellow WorldMark Owner:

Do you know about Trendwest's new TravelShare program? It was announced 
on Monday, November 6. It offers VIP-style, tiered benefits to owners 
based on account size. TravelShare replaces and is similar to the 
Adventure Club.

Here are some of the highlights and issues:

* It has been reported that all new owners who purchase credits from 
Trendwest after November 6, 2006 automatically qualify to join.

* It has also been reported that existing WorldMark owners must 
purchase a minimum of 5,000 additional credits from Trendwest to qualify for 
membership in TravelShare, regardless of how many credits you previously 
purchased from Trendwest.

* Affiliate resorts may soon be available ONLY to TravelShare members. 
This may include WorldMark South Pacific and Fairfield resorts.

* Part of the new program is said to include the ability for 
TravelShare members to book "Fun Time" which is similar to Bonus Time at a 
slightly higher cost, but up to 42 days prior to check-in, depending on your 
VIP level. This would give TravelShare members a jump on cash-bookings 
versus traditional owners that currently use Bonus Time.

* TravelShare members may be given special reservation booking phone 
numbers which could put them at the head of the line when reservations 
first open in the morning, possibly reducing the average owner's chance 
at booking a popular destination 13 months out.

* TravelShare members may have a special, expedited check-in counter at 
many WorldMark resorts

* TravelShare members may have the ability to rent additional one-time 
usage credits directly from Trendwest. The existing FAX program, which 
currently affords the same privilege to all owners, may be retired.

Read the official announcement on the WorldMark, The Club website here:
http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-thr...bb=showthreaded&Number=24565&page=1#Post24565

Then, be sure to return to the owner forums at
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=92821#92821
to read and join in discussions about the new program as Trendwest will 
not allow discussions of this new program on their forum.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 8, 2006)

I've read the thread on wmowners.com.  (Thanks to Jim and participants for posting intel gleaned thus far.)

My greatest (personal) concern is the possible loss of access to WMSP, Fairfield and other Affiliate resort reservations ... but I hope to see a clarification on the *source* of inventory being "rented" through Fun Time.

Musings: FAX was a tool for converting [WM credits given to Trendwest for outside travel opportunites] back into cash (to repay TW for the outside travel opportunity booked on behalf of the member).  As TravelShare expands the options for exchanging WM credits into other forms of travel -- it would seem that it (TravelShare) needs an attractive vehicle for converting the credits back to cash.  _If_ FunTime credits are restricted in number to create a balance with WM credits exchanged for outside travel -- then WM owners should have no worries/concerns about booking competition. 

WM owner credits _are exchanged to_ TravelShare for outside travel _and are later recycled by_ Trendwest/TravelShare as FunTime reservations _booked as cash_ into the same WM inventory _that could have been accessed by the original owner_.


----------

